# Western 1000 Low Profile Stainless Steel Bar Upgrade for Swing Away Mount



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

Just installed my new aftermarket Western 1000 Low Profile Stainless Steel Bar Upgrade for the swing away mount, made out of 304 stainless so it will never rust, should stay shiny and is stronger, the original steel ones from western plows rusted in just one season, and that looks like crap on a nice truck! Well not anymore, problem solved. They got a nicer handle too. Posting some before and after pics.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

*No comments?*

Am I the only one out there with a western swing away mount salt spreader?


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

*Ss hinge pins*

I just realized that western refers to these bars as hinge pins.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

I also have them in 304 stainless steel powder coated high gloss black to match the salt spreader.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

2011F250Lariat;2005887 said:


> I also have them in 304 stainless steel powder coated high gloss black to match the salt spreader.


I like t he stainless
..Nice upgrade


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

*ss hinge pins for western swing away*

I can pretty much make these in any powder coat color you may want, with plow season coming soon now is the time to get them....


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

this is a nice cheap upgrade guys.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyone need these please let us know, thanks.


----------



## Greasemonkey312 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi how much are they going for


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

pm sent


----------

